
Imminent "six strikes" Copyright Alert System needs antitrust scrutiny - GreekOphion
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2012/03/op-ed-imminent-six-strikes-copyright-alert-system-needs-antitrust-scrutiny.ars
======
est
There should be something like '600 strikes' policy for copyright holders. If
they claim 600 times wrong, GTFO.

